# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Проблема со слотами памяти!

## vicin01

Заметил, что компьютер стал медленнее работать, думал вирус, но как оказалось, что из 2г памяти (4 планки) в системе определяется только 512мб (1 планка). Методом перебора, вычислил, что сама пямять в норме, но перестали работать первые 3 слота. Материнка Asus M2N4-SLI. До этого раньше цеплял рукой одну детальку, что отмечана красным на фотографии http://www.photo-kuban.ru/advanced.php?id=5430  но она вроде на месте и после этого он работал. Может это причина а может и в другом. В общем, что посоветуете сделать, нести в ремонт или нет смысла? Или слышал, что еще может быть виной проблема с процессором, так ли это? Нужен совет как быть?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...одну детальку...


Эта "_деталька_", насколько можно разглядеть при таком качестве снимка - электролитический конденсатор :). В принципе, он может быть причиной неисправности, хотя не исключено, что проблема в других: прежде всего нужно осмотреть именно конденсаторы (вздутие/протечка электролита); дальнейшее - вопрос наличия знакомых электромонтажников (достаточно квалифицированных), либо принятие решения о готовности/смысле заплатить в мастерской под половину (или более) стоимости платы [примеры цен - http://texmactep.com.ua/remont_kompu...l#ALLTEXMACTEP (гривна - ок. 4 руб), http://www.expert-pchelp.ru/price, первое попавшееся]. Как это делается самостоятельно - _настоятельно не рекомендуется при отсутствии опыта_!

----------


## vicin01

Скажите а может причина крыться в процессоре? Так как на сколько я знаю, контроллер управления памяти стоит именно в нем.

----------


## Cheechako

Обычно выходят из строя самые простые элементы :( ; память должна определяться фактически независимо от процессора, и если 


> ...в системе определяется только 512мб...


 видно на уровне BIOS, стоит смотреть на системную плату (можно попробовать программы вроде SIW или Memtest, но вряд ли это покажет что-то полезное).

P.S. Наткнулся на такой ресурс - http://www.rom.by/Asus/M2N4-SLI; быть может, там можно найти что-то предметно.

----------


## Slater

> Скажите а может причина крыться в процессоре? Так как на сколько я знаю, контроллер управления памяти стоит именно в нем.


все-таки для начала проверьте все вздутые конденсаторы и замените их на новые, скорее всего все заработает

----------


## vicin01

> все-таки для начала проверьте все вздутые конденсаторы и замените их на новые, скорее всего все заработает


Таких я не нахожу, полчаса разглядывал все...

----------


## Cheechako

"Вздутые" не означает подобие банке испорченных консервов :)
- может быть слегка выпуклой крышка, либо на ней есть следы потеков.

----------


## vicin01

> "Вздутые" не означает подобие банке испорченных консервов :)
> - может быть слегка выпуклой крышка, либо на ней есть следы потеков.


Я это прекрасно понимаю, ну нет таких

----------


## Slater

Попробуйте заменить процессор на время(если есть возможность) и выяснить точно, в нем проблема или нет :confused:

----------


## vicin01

> Попробуйте заменить процессор на время(если есть возможность) и выяснить точно, в нем проблема или нет :confused:


Поставил другую материнку, все равно хотел что то посерьезнее. На том же процессоре, и с той же памятью, все прекрасно работает. Та пока валяется без дела, может позже отнесу ее в мастерскую, пусть посмотрят.

----------


## Slater

> На том же процессоре, и с той же памятью, все прекрасно работает.


тоже результат:)

----------


## vicin01

В общем относил ее в две конторы, не смогли сделать, не знают что с ней, то ли мастера такие, то ли, и правда не понятно, что с ней. Благо денег не взяли.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...не знают что с ней...Благо денег не взяли...


 Отрицательный результат - тоже результат! :)
О причинах можно, конечно, порассуждать, но их поиск и устранение могут занять достаточно много сил/времени/ (вполне вероятно, что никто не захотел связываться именно поэтому - какой смысл в ремонте, если он будет стоить на три рубля меньше новой платы).

----------

